

Ask HN: Please review my online map builder Mashupforge - mehmeta

http://mashupforge.com<p>It's an online map builder that lets you create custom maps, place markers or shapes, use your own images as map layers. For example you can create a zoomable, draggable map of a 5000px x 12000px image, annotate it with markers and shapes.<p>I'm looking for feedback of any kind, about the design, the product and its potential(or lack thereof). Feel free to reach out to me at support [at] mashupforge.com.<p>Thanks!
======
kissmd
cool stuff, how did you do it? wich tools did u use? how much time takes to
build such a nice mapping page?

~~~
mehmeta
Thanks! It's built using the mapping library Leaflet, JS/CoffeeScript on the
front end and Python/Django/Celery for the backend, which runs on Amazon
EC2/S3. Took me probably a few man-months to build and refine it, still needs
lots more work though.

